# NovoColor Universal Tints?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone have experience using the NovoColor tints manufactured by Color Corporation of America & have thoughts to share? 

Listed Features:
-No VOC per US EPA Method 24
-APE and Formaldehyde free
-Non – Resinous and Glycol free
-Easy pour over technology to standard universal colorants
-Outstanding stability with minimal settling. Requires only hand shaking prior to use. No machine shake requirements
-Broad compatibility with both latex and alkyd products
-Minimal impact on critical paint properties

Wondering if thats all really possible while still being consistent throughout dispersion?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> Anyone have experience using the NovoColor tints manufactured by Color Corporation of America & have thoughts to share?
> 
> Listed Features:
> -No VOC per US EPA Method 24
> ...



Still universal glycol based colorant. BM colorpreview colorants have technically been "zero voc" for quite a long time, these would be a similar chemistry nothing like GENNEX. Contrary to what the marketing suggests these colorants are glycol based and will affect paint film properties in significant amounts.


----------

